# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Se inicia el proceso de participación pública del Plan Hidrológico del distrito Guadalete-Barbate

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2010/06/se-inicia-el...alete-barbate/
La Agencia Andaluza del Agua ha iniciado el proceso de participación pública del Plan Hidrológico del distrito Guadalete-Barbate. Este plan se encuentra, desde el pasado día 22 de mayo y hasta el 22 de noviembre, en exposición pública.

Durante ese periodo de tiempo la Consejería de Medio Ambiente realizará una serie de actividades con el objetivo de reforzar la participación ciudadana a través de acciones de información sobre el documento -técnicamente complejo-, así como talleres y jurados ciudadanos. Este proceso se encamina a la obtención de un plan definitivo donde la participación y las aportaciones que de ella se deriven culminen el riguroso trabajo de tres años de duración llevado a cabo por multitud de técnicos, que han tomado en consideración el resultado de las jornadas de participación realizadas y las aportaciones recibidas en ese periodo.

El proceso que ahora se inicia cuenta con varios hitos participativos en la provincia gaditana. Hoy se ha realizado un taller informativo en Jerez de la, en el salón de actos del Centro Cívico La Granja. Está prevista la creación de un Jurado Ciudadano en el que los ciudadanos podrán opinar y alegar a la planificación. El taller informativo tiene como objetivo informar al público en general sobre el contenido y los objetivos del proyecto, anunciar el periodo de consulta pública e informar sobre las distintas formas de participar y el calendario de las actividades previstas. Con respecto al jurado, se constituirá los días 8 y 9 de octubre. Para finales de ese mismo mes está previsto celebrar el Taller Territorial en Jerez. De julio a septiembre se mantendrán encuentros bilaterales con colectivos interesados y entre los meses de septiembre y octubre se celebrará la concertación.

Además, durante el periodo de consulta pública el proyecto del Plan Hidrológico estará disponible en la sede de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua en Cádiz, así como en la web de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente.

Con este proceso, la Junta de Andalucía continúa con la amplia consulta a la ciudadanía como ya ocurriese con la elaboración de los esquemas de Temas Importantes (ETI), un documento que sirvió para sacar a la luz aquellas cuestiones que ponían en riesgo el cumplimiento de los objetivos de los Planes Hidrológicos. El ETI tuvo también un periodo de consulta pública de 6 meses y hoy se da por definitivo el documento que se sometió a dicho proceso.

Proyectos sometidos a información pública relacionados con el agua

----------


## Salut

^^ El que ha hecho la nota de prensa se ha lucido... 

Al leer el titular me quedé horrorizado por el retraso en el proceso de participación pública en la elaboración del Plan... 

Y no, se ve que se refiere al proceso de EXPOSICIÓN PÚBLICA del borrador del docuemnto final del Plan... 

En fin  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

